# I'm new here. :)



## WackyMumof2

Hi everyone.

Just a little about myself. I am a full-time mother of 3 boys Christopher almost 9, Brayden-Lee 7 and Alexander 8 months. I just had confirmation that we have or forth baby on the way. My 7 year old is at the severe end of the scale with ADHD and as a result, is a constant and ongoing challenge. We have suspected for some time that Christopher has SPD and Inattentive ADHD and are currently in the process of seeking a diagnosis to confirm this. 

I work part-time as a kitchen hand and am a full-time student in Real Estate and live in an amazing ocean side city on the East Coast of NZ.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BnB! :)


----------



## WackyMumof2

Thank you!! :) I was part of another forum when I was pregnant with DS3 last year and just got fed up with bitchy woman and bullying. So far I'm enjoying the environment here. :)


----------



## Wobbles

Hi

Glad you are enjoying the forum so far.

<3


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum!


----------

